# Call about hiring decision



## s3162885 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm up to the stage where the hiring manager contacted me that they'll call me to inform their hiring decision on the specified date. Just wondering what kinds of thing will be discussed during this call? What should I say to them if I was offered the job or rejected?

I don't have any experience for this, and hope give good impression to the company no matter what the outcome is, so it'd be great if everyone can share their experience with me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

You've to check the salary they offered you does it include super annuation? If it's exclude then you're earning more for yourself. If included, means your earning will be lesser.
ex. AUD100k/annum includes super means that your income should be lesser than 100k.
if excludes then your income is 100k and the super will be paid by your employer.
Check for working hours and allowance (depends on your job scope if require travelling or other expenses)


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

about salary and superannuation(super)

normaly, $100k + super. super is 9.25% now of your salary.

not normal. $100k & super included. 

All super are paid by employer.

They usually do background check from your previous employer, via email and phone interview. They will ask permission from you to contact those people your have provided.

Once they do that, you are 99% to be hired.

That's the time they will make an offer.


----------



## s3162885 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you both for sharing your experiences and comments. I have better understanding about the procedure and what to ask during this call now.


----------

